# ترنيمة ألف فيتا غما دلتا + نتعلم منها الحروف القبطية



## فراشة مسيحية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*ترنيمة هتعجبكم كتير وهنتعلم منها الحروف القبطية*​ 
*إسمها: ألف فيتا غما دلتا*​ 
*Download*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا فراشتى على الترنيمة الجميلة دى
يارتها تكون بالصور لو تعرفى تعمليها علشان الاطفال يحفظو هاويشوفواكمان دة كدة يكون احسن حاولى ولو عاوزانى اعمل معاكى اى حاجة اقوليلى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*ها حاول حبيبتي ولو عزت مساعدة مش هلاقي غيرك يا قمر يساعدني*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى يا فراشه على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىىى يا فراشه على الترنيمه
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة  ويارب دايما تكونى فراشة جميلة رقيقة طايرة فى السما تجيبى لينا اجمل الترانيم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك   ويارب دايما فى نجاح


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> الف شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة ويارب دايما تكونى فراشة جميلة رقيقة طايرة فى السما تجيبى لينا اجمل الترانيم وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويارب دايما فى نجاح


 ميرسي يا امير على الرد الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

magdy2007 قال:


> شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


 ميرسي يا مجدي على الرد الجميل​


----------



## ROWIS (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الحلاوة والجبنه الرومي دي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

rowis قال:


> ايه الحلاوة والجبنه الرومي دي


 اتفضل بالهنا والشفا​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتييييير



​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى كتييييير​_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي يا توني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## samebay (23 يونيو 2009)

*شكراً وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم جارى التحميل*


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## جدو كيرلس (5 يوليو 2010)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسى كتيييييييييييييييييييير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## sam7227 (15 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي كتير عالترنيمة الحلوة بجد عجبتني و كمان حفظت منها كل الحروف القبطية ميرسي ربنا يباركم و يبارك اعمالكم الحلوة
و شكرا


----------



## son_of_christ (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الترنيمة


----------



## tena.barbie (4 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى جداااااااااااااااا


----------

